# The importance of backup vaping devices



## Silver

Just making this post to potentially help some of the newer vapers

*Bottom line - you need a backup device and even a backup for the backup *

As vapers, we can't just pop down to the local garage and get a new coil for our subTank or quickly buy a new mod. When failures occur (and they do quite often) we need a backup device to revert to until we can get the problem sorted. It may take a few days. So be prepared.

I see many vapers selling all their older gear to get the latest and greatest. My suggestion is keep one or two of the ones you like and keep them charged and filled with juice for those occasions when "Murphy strikes".

And keep some spare juice in a drawer untouched. When you run out of juice you will have something to fall back on.

The aim of all of this is never to have to resort to stinkies again.

Here is a typical view of whats loaded and ready right now:





Reo Black for hard hitting tobacco mouth to lung
Subtank Mini (on istick50) for relaxing restrictive fruity menthol lung hits
Then in my portable bag which goes everywhere with me:

Reo Mini with VM Choc Mint coffee
Evod1 on istick20 - Berry Blaze menthol
These two are my portable solution when I sometimes dont go out with larger gear. They seldom get used at home or office (except the Evod in the mornings) and they serve as my main backups in this case.

Bottle of juice is kept in a separate dark cupboard in case.

And dont laugh, a Greensmoke cigalike - which goes in the penholder compartment in my bag. This is a backup of the backups! Seldom used but I do test and charge it on occasion.

Vaping on multiple devices with different flavours is also better because it helps prevent taste fatigue, where you stop tasting the same juice. The reality is one doesn't need so many backups but I would say at a minimum two devices in use and one charged and filled as a standby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Stosta

I got a Greensmoke cigalike in my office draw too! Great post @Silver ! On my way to work I had a sudden fear that I had forgot my vape, and I took my cigalike out on Wednesday to sneak a vape while having dinner with the in-laws. By the time I got to work I decided that I needed a cigarette because I had no gear. LUCKILY i had indeed packed my vape! Even after 4 months make sure you always have a plan B!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Great thread @Silver , for a split second I thought that cigalike was a real stinky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Nice post @Silver 

I have emergency stashes everywhere - in the car (and the wife's), at the office, in the camper van, and in a pocket in my winter coat. I also carry two setups out the door. The corollary to Murphy's Law - if you're prepared for anything going wrong, it won't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Nice post @Silver
> 
> I have emergency stashes everywhere - in the car (and the wife's), at the office, in the camper van, and in a pocket in my winter coat. I also carry two setups out the door. The corollary to Murphy's Law - if you're prepared for anything going wrong, it won't.



Lol, agree with the corollary!
But in that case, I'll take it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Silver said:


> Just making this post to potentially help some of the newer vapers
> 
> *Bottom line - you need a backup device and even a backup for the backup *
> 
> As vapers, we can't just pop down to the local garage and get a new coil for our subTank or quickly buy a new mod. When failures occur (and they do quite often) we need a backup device to revert to until we can get the problem sorted. It may take a few days. So be prepared.
> 
> I see many vapers selling all their older gear to get the latest and greatest. My suggestion is keep one or two of the ones you like and keep them charged and filled with juice for those occasions when "Murphy strikes".
> 
> And keep some spare juice in a drawer untouched. When you run out of juice you will have something to fall back on.
> 
> The aim of all of this is never to have to resort to stinkies again.
> 
> Here is a typical view of whats loaded and ready right now:
> 
> View attachment 50536
> 
> 
> 
> Reo Black for hard hitting tobacco mouth to lung
> Subtank Mini (on istick50) for relaxing restrictive fruity menthol lung hits
> Then in my portable bag which goes everywhere with me:
> 
> Reo Mini with VM Choc Mint coffee
> Evod1 on istick20 - Berry Blaze menthol
> These two are my portable solution when I sometimes dont go out with larger gear. They seldom get used at home or office (except the Evod in the mornings) and they serve as my main backups in this case.
> 
> Bottle of juice is kept in a separate dark cupboard in case.
> 
> And dont laugh, a Greensmoke cigalike - which goes in the penholder compartment in my bag. This is a backup of the backups! Seldom used but I do test and charge it on occasion.
> 
> Vaping on multiple devices with different flavours is also better because it helps prevent taste fatigue, where you stop tasting the same juice. The reality is one doesn't need so many backups but I would say at a minimum two devices in use and one charged and filled as a standby.


Totally agree with u. An example last nigth went to a restaurant with only one dripper for the first time ever ( normally i have more than one mod on me ) and off course freshly coiled and wicked and i ve done it wrong . Maybe too much cotton or even done a new clapton coil that looked nice but everything tasted like burned . Never again goin out with only one device .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos

Great thread @Silver, I too am an advocate of backup devices. All people I encourage to vape I suggest budgeting for 2 devices as opposed to 1 high priced item. 
Something that has been bothering me lately is backup juice. 
I recommend 2 to 3 brands of backup juice as occasionally there are "shortages" at suppliers and our vendors cannot produce their elixirs. 
For example, I mainly DIY'd until we had shortages from January and none of my concentrates were in stock. 
Decided on using other concentrates and some where nice but I was not entirely satisfied. 
Tried a few juice and found a few that were so good I decided to give DIY a good few months rest. 

About 2 months later, 3 different vendors are all out of stock of the one juice that I have come to enjoy. 
This is still ok because I have a months juice left. A month later still nothing. 
Only one vendor has explained to me why they were having delays and what they are doing to alleviate the problems. 
Tried 7 or 8 other juices and some of the local stuff if horrible for my taste profile. 

Be prepared. 
Luck favours the prepared.


----------



## Silver

I agree @Christos 

Two is better than one - much better

But with this I am not really talking about vendors running out of your favourite ADV juice - thats more a longer range planning issue imo. I do agree, that is certainly an issue though.

I am talking about running out of juice. Period. 
Or your only device packs up.
One needs to be able to have a backup plan that lasts say two or three days so you can get back up and running on your main workhorses.


----------



## Silver

andro said:


> Totally agree with u. An example last nigth went to a restaurant with only one dripper for the first time ever ( normally i have more than one mod on me ) and off course freshly coiled and wicked and i ve done it wrong . Maybe too much cotton or even done a new clapton coil that looked nice but everything tasted like burned . Never again goin out with only one device .



Correct @andro !
Heading out with a single faulty build is a disaster!

The part about rebuildables that I dont like is that often it happens that when you need to leave in a hurry, you need to rewick or do something and one just doesnt have the time. 

I am a firm believer in having a "grab and go" vape at hand. Something easy. And something reliable. For me thats the Evod1. Not the worlds best vape by any means but it can keep me going for a night out quite easily,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I agree @Christos
> 
> Two is better than one - much better
> 
> But with this I am not really talking about vendors running out of your favourite ADV juice - thats more a longer range planning issue imo. I do agree, that is certainly an issue though.
> 
> I am talking about running out of juice. Period.
> Or your only device packs up.
> One needs to be able to have a backup plan that lasts say two or three days so you can get back up and running on your main workhorses.



Agreed, I'm just saying be extra prepared.
Smoking is not even an option anymore so panic and hysteria are my go to feelings when things run out 

My grab and go device is the reo but my shelf mod that is the backup is the mini volt with the goblin mini. 
Always full and seldomly used. Also easy to carry around and should give a few hours of relief if needed.


----------



## Ravynheart

When it comes to vaping, sometimes thinking a bit like a Doomsday Prepper helps a lot. Always make sure you have enough juice for at least 6 months to a year, Enough batteries to keep you going in case Eskom crashes and we are out of electricity for a couple days or more. Spare devices incase your main gets stolen or breaks. Enough coils/wire/cotton for six months. This all may sound either idiotic or extreme, but you never know what life throws at you or if your vape budget is completely cut due to a financial crisis. That way you know that you don't have to resort to stickies or horrible nicotine withdrawal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ravynheart said:


> When it comes to vaping, sometimes thinking a bit like a Doomsday Prepper helps a lot. Always make sure you have enough juice for at least 6 months to a year, Enough batteries to keep you going in case Eskom crashes and we are out of electricity for a couple days or more. Spare devices incase your main gets stolen or breaks. Enough coils/wire/cotton for six months. This all may sound either idiotic or extreme, but you never know what life throws at you or if your vape budget is completely cut due to a financial crisis. That way you know that you don't have to resort to stickies or horrible nicotine withdrawal.



I like your thinking. 6 mo supply. Not hard to do, really, especially if you DIY juice. If you rebuild, supplies for a year are easily acquired, too.

Not veer too far afield of the OP's central thesis, regulations and taxation increases are also a factor in my neck of the world. I will never smoke again. I say that, and it's up to me to guarantee it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

kevkev said:


> Great thread @Silver , for a split second I thought that cigalike was a real stinky


oooh the craving still there lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Just making this post to potentially help some of the newer vapers
> 
> *Bottom line - you need a backup device and even a backup for the backup *
> 
> As vapers, we can't just pop down to the local garage and get a new coil for our subTank or quickly buy a new mod. When failures occur (and they do quite often) we need a backup device to revert to until we can get the problem sorted. It may take a few days. So be prepared.
> 
> I see many vapers selling all their older gear to get the latest and greatest. My suggestion is keep one or two of the ones you like and keep them charged and filled with juice for those occasions when "Murphy strikes".
> 
> And keep some spare juice in a drawer untouched. When you run out of juice you will have something to fall back on.
> 
> The aim of all of this is never to have to resort to stinkies again.
> 
> Here is a typical view of whats loaded and ready right now:
> 
> View attachment 50536
> 
> 
> 
> Reo Black for hard hitting tobacco mouth to lung
> Subtank Mini (on istick50) for relaxing restrictive fruity menthol lung hits
> Then in my portable bag which goes everywhere with me:
> 
> Reo Mini with VM Choc Mint coffee
> Evod1 on istick20 - Berry Blaze menthol
> These two are my portable solution when I sometimes dont go out with larger gear. They seldom get used at home or office (except the Evod in the mornings) and they serve as my main backups in this case.
> 
> Bottle of juice is kept in a separate dark cupboard in case.
> 
> And dont laugh, a Greensmoke cigalike - which goes in the penholder compartment in my bag. This is a backup of the backups! Seldom used but I do test and charge it on occasion.
> 
> Vaping on multiple devices with different flavours is also better because it helps prevent taste fatigue, where you stop tasting the same juice. The reality is one doesn't need so many backups but I would say at a minimum two devices in use and one charged and filled as a standby.




Great Read!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

I don't think my wife will understand if I tell her that I need a backup, to backup my backup for incase my backup went wrong... LMAO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ravynheart

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I like your thinking. 6 mo supply. Not hard to do, really, especially if you DIY juice. If you rebuild, supplies for a year are easily acquired, too.
> 
> Not veer too far afield of the OP's central thesis, regulations and taxation increases are also a factor in my neck of the world. I will never smoke again. I say that, and it's up to me to guarantee it.



Thank you. Thinking long term can often be the difference between having what you need and being destitute. Most people buy juice and vape supplies as needed. However, if that supply line is suddenly cut, it causes panic. And that panic causes resorting to the next option, which happens to be cigarettes. That's the very last thing we all want. We have to be responsible and ensure there's a plan A, B, and all the way to Z.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Clouder said:


> I don't think my wife will understand if I tell her that I need a backup, to backup my backup for incase my backup went wrong... LMAO



You need to relate your argument to her shoe closet or in some instances her shoe room.
I get by with 2 pairs of shoes for a year. I don't need 300 pairs of shoes.
I'm sure you can formulate an argument based on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Clouder said:


> I don't think my wife will understand if I tell her that I need a backup, to backup my backup for incase my backup went wrong... LMAO



Um... you _are_ talking about vaping backups, and not wife backups, yes? If the latter, I can see why she'd be pissed.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouder

@Christos LOL I'll try!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouder said:


> @Christos LOL I'll try!!



Dead man walking.... We will remember you with great fondness @Clouder (Based on your exceptional post - positive ratings ratio).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder

Wahahaaaa @Stosta

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I am a firm believer of back up vaping gear. If I go out I fill my "man bag" with three units, tissues, fully charged batteries, plus spare coils and a portable power bank incase my units go flat or even my cell phone needs charging. I cannot think of a worse situation where I am left high and dry, like broken down on the side of the road, with no vaping gear and then craving a cigarette, resulting in me caving in by bumming one off someone. I am actually very paranoid about that, I will admit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necropolis

I have 2 devices that I have at home. 

If I'm going out the most I take along is extra juice. 

If something stops working or I run out of juice or power during the day then tough. I'll get home eventually to sort things out. 

I'm not that dependant on my vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Great read @Silver, beneficial for noobs and old salts alike. 

There are rumors, I won't mention any names, of some that take the backup thing far beyond a reasonable and realistic level though. So to add to the OP's excellent post... beware, learn how to manage your whims wisely early on in vaping. 

That would especially be sound advice if you have a significant other that you want to keep happy and sassy, not have a need for any S.O. backups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Whats in the vape bag... doesnt leave my shoulder. I didnt upack the batteries that would be excessive lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

One thing all vapers have in common: The Fear.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouder said:


> I don't think my wife will understand if I tell her that I need a backup, to backup my backup for incase my backup went wrong... LMAO


Took me a while... but got my ex to un-ex me by buying her gear and finding the right juice. I SWEAR that made the last difference. 

Nothing says I Love You better than mods, coils, atties and premium imported juice. 

Now if I can get my DIY up to scratch I think I can close the deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Lord Vetinari said:


> One thing all vapers have in common: The Fear.


Nice one! "The fear"....that's me. I am a "Nicky Friek" and I don't defend it, lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

My daughter has suddenly started taking an interest in vaping. She is not a smoker. I don't push it but if it takes off, at least I will have someone at home to "share the hobby with". My wife has no time for my vaping journey and will ....herself if she knew how much I have spent and intend to still spend. It's just one of those realities unfortunately. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

Waine said:


> My daughter has suddenly started taking an interest in vaping. She is not a smoker. I don't push it but if it takes off, at least I will have someone at home to "share the hobby with". *My wife has no time for my vaping journey and will ....herself* if she knew how much I have spent and intend to still spend. It's just one of those realities unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



My wife thinks I got an incredible deal on the minikin, to her it was too good I would have been stupid to let it go . Luckily I have destroyed the till slip already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I just realized that my favorite atties... cant be run by my backup's backup. Yelp. I need AT LEAST two more Cuboids. And a cage mod. And I need to try a mech. If I like that it would of course need a backup too. 

This could take a while to sort out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

During the summer, when I don't have coat pockets to stuff vape gear in when I'm out, I often take along a little satchel made of ostrich leather to hold my stuffs. My wife refers to it as my vape scrotum. Funny woman, my wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

What an interesting and really important thread...

If you are going fishing don't take a Russian 91% on a Sigelei tube mod in your pocket... first time you bend down to retrieve a fish the glass tank will break under the pressure. Fail.

Always take two REO's with in case you break a coil... only happened once and never again. Fail.

Took some regulated devices and sub ohm tanks fishing today... batteries and juice finished in no time. Fail.

All future fishing outings will consist of 2 REO's.

Other outings I take a little silver case with a whole crap load of stuff but can leave extra stuff in the car and a REO goes with me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> What an interesting and really important thread...
> 
> If you are going fishing don't take a Russian 91% on a Sigelei tube mod in your pocket... first time you bend down to retrieve a fish the glass tank will break under the pressure. Fail.
> 
> Always take two REO's with in case you break a coil... only happened once and never again. Fail.
> 
> Took some regulated devices and sub ohm tanks fishing today... batteries and juice finished in no time. Fail.
> 
> All future fishing outings will consist of 2 REO's.
> 
> Other outings I take a little silver case with a whole crap load of stuff but can leave extra stuff in the car and a REO goes with me.



Either that or don't go fishing. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Either that or don't go fishing. Just sayin'.



That is like saying don't buy a REO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil

I keep a SMPL in my drawer at work, can never go wrong with a mech.
At home i have a Koopor mini, another SMPL and a Reo mini. 

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

What goes on outings is dictated by the planned length of the outing. For most of my wee hours outings just a Reo in a shirt pocket will see me though with time to spare. On the rare occasions I go over to my sons house, I take 2 or 3 Reos in case I end up staying for a few hours, mostly for flavor rotation. The same if I drive up to the high mountains in summer to escape the heat for a day. But I've learned the hard way that when it is to my gal pals house I take enough to last for at least a couple of days and nights, and that takes a fair sized satchel to haul.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

my backup bag, soon I may need a bigger bag, but it Fits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Necropolis said:


> I have 2 devices that I have at home.
> 
> If I'm going out the most I take along is extra juice.
> 
> If something stops working or I run out of juice or power during the day then tough. I'll get home eventually to sort things out.
> 
> I'm not that dependant on my vape gear.



Well said @Necropolis and its great you are not that dependent.

But I think the concept of backups is more applicable to newer vapers to prevent them from going back to stinkies. 

I know for me, now i can easily go for about 4 hours without a vape. If I got stuck on a trip and could not vape the whole day till the evening, i am quite sure i would not go buy a stinkie. Not after the last two and a bit years and the involvement here. If I couldnt vape for a few days I think I could probably hold out. A week - i am not so sure. 

These days, I go on short errands or to gym just with the Evod. No backup. Felt quite risky the first few times, But I dont vape much while doing an errand (eg in a shop) or while training, so its just the car trip. If the evod were to fail, i would only miss out on a few puffs.


----------



## GreenyZA

I just got my backup device this week. Still looking for one for my wife. She's very particular in terms om what's she's loking for but it looks like it's goin to be a iStick Pico. 
I got the RX200 with a Crius for hom wile I'm taking the Cuboid with FTV4 Mini to work. I just couldn't see myself falling back on the Twisp Aero if something should happen to the Cuboid or FTV4 Mini. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just reviving this thread since it may help some of the newer vapers

Remember to have a backup for when things go wrong
*Having a backup is extremely important if you want to quit the stinkies successfully*

I suggest using at least two devices or having a spare device loaded and ready - and some spare juice and coils at all times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ever since my wife started vaping I made her use two devices
She was initially apprehensive carrying two devices in her bag to work but now is thankful of that practice

Here are some things that have happened that changed her view


On a few occasions she forgot to charge the one MVP2 - so it went flat at work. Not a problem, she had the other one.
On a few occasions she didnt have time to refill one of the tanks - not a problem there was enough left in the other tank to keep her going till she came home
Recently, one of the coils gave up on her and started tasting bad. Not a problem, she used the other device.
I have yet to travel to her work to conduct a rescue mission 

*Bottom line - Use two devices !*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

Wise words from Silver and I heartily agree. When I started vaping, I immediately decided that at least two devices was a requirement. It also goes beyond flat batteries, coils and juice. We have heard numerous anecdotes from posters on how they dropped their mod in the bath, or suddenly got a "no atomiser" message, or some other fault that put their device out of action. 

Most of us don't have a bricks and mortar vape shop nearby, we get our gear via vape mail. That will take at least a day. Say you go to a party on a Saturday night, put your device down somewhere and when you come back later, it's been stolen. You can go online and order/pay for a new one on Sunday. But then it only goes to the courier on Monday and gets to you on Tuesday. So that's two and a half days that you have to do without vaping. In such a case, I imagine many people would go to the nearest filling station and buy a packet of cigs. That is not good.

It's getting better now with more bricks and mortar vape shops opening. But I still don't want to be stuck at night when the vape shop has closed and I've only got a single and non-functioning device. I've got three mods and tanks now so if one of them wants to kick the bucket and fry its innards, no problemo. I have backup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

